# Need to explain my User Name :)



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

When our GDs were little (they are now 18 & 16), both sets grandparents lived far away. (This was before Skype & 
FaceTime). They had trouble remembering who was who when talking on the phone. So...my DIL's Dad was bald, so they became bald grandpa & bald grandma and luckily my husband had hair, and we became hairy grandpa & hairy grandma. My granddaughter was thrilled that I chose that as my user name???? :sm24:


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

I think that name is unique and cute


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

My grand kids' other GP lived next door to them when they were small. I was "Grandma far away". The other was"Grandma close".


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG
What a lovely story!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

My SIL is from Uganda. He has a pronounced accent. I think in the beginning he was a bit overwhelmed by 2 really talkative, loud, loving families & all the free hugs, etc. He is a very reserved, soft spoken man. MIL was cute, quiet, sweet. She became "Grandma Cute" to him. My Mom was 13 years younger than MIL, loving but could be bossy & outspoken. She definitely let you know if she was irritated with something or someone. She became "Grandma Edgey." He only used those names in conversations with us or DD. It was part of the way he kept all the relatives straight. Mom was sort of edgey & MIL was cute, sweet & submissive. The names fit perfectly. Families are wonderful, & I love stories about how nicknames come about. Bald & Hairy are great!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

A bit different to my grandmothers (called them Nan) On Dads side, uncle Pete was last to leave home and on Mums side uncle Reg was last to leave home, so they were called Petes Nan and Reg's Nan.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

My granddaughter referred to me as "the one with the earrings". I usually wore long dangle earrings.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi hairygrandma. I am down the hill grandma. When they crossed the river and turned down the hill they were coming to my house. If they turned and went up the hill they were going to up the hill grandma.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from the foothills of the beautiful Arizona desert. Good story!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute! My kids called my step-father "Grandpa Bubbles", why you ask? Because. And sometimes they called him Grandma Talbert's Bubbles.


----------



## joanmary1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Back in the 1950s, before the days of stairlifts, my disabled great granny lived upstairs in her bedroom. My brother and I always knew her as "Little Granny Upstairs"


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have always been 'Nana' but when my own mother came to visit from NZ our grandchildren, who were only small at the time, referred to me as 'Nana 1' and my mother was 'Nana 2'.


----------



## phunny bunny (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum!

Kids are precious...I have been "Aunt Shoe" and "Aunt Soup" to many friends' children who just didn't understand the concept of "Sue" (but knew shoes & soup).

I knew one girl who called her grandma "Bob"; no one knew why.

And when I was young, I couldn't figure out why my uncle was called Hairy (Harry), because he was bald (were they too polite to mention?).

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

My 2-year-old (yesterday) grandson lives more than 1500 miles away. He doesn't seem to find reason to have a "different" name for me when we visit on FaceBook. I'm just "mommy". He throws kissed, tho, so who am I to complain?


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

My kids had "Pink Grandma" and "Green Grandma", named after the colours of their kitchens. My daughter named them at age 3.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Love these stories. My friends children referred to their grandmothers as big grandma and little grandma as one was about 6'tall and the other almost 5'tall. My youngest grandsons usually call me mom as their mom is the 'real mom' but I am the 'grand'mom. So we are both mom but now that they are 8 and 6 they do say Grandma sometimes. Doesn't matter what they call me I'll come.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

When I first saw that user name, I just knew there was a great story behind it. You did not disappoint! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Cute story! Hi and welcome from Tennessee!


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

My mom ended up being Grandma White Hair to almost all the great grandkids. Yup, you guessed it. She had snowy white hair. The other grandma had gray.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome from NE Wisconsin! I love your story, thanks for the smile!


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

hairygrandma said:


> When our GDs were little (they are now 18 & 16), both sets grandparents lived far away. (This was before Skype &
> FaceTime). They had trouble remembering who was who when talking on the phone. So...my DIL's Dad was bald, so they became bald grandpa & bald grandma and luckily my husband had hair, and we became hairy grandpa & hairy grandma. My granddaughter was thrilled that I chose that as my user name???? :sm24:


I have a friend whose kids called their grandmothers Nanna Net On (she wore a hair net) and the other was Nanna Curly Hair. So sweet.


----------



## mbilsbrough (Dec 6, 2012)

To my grandchildren I am car grandma as this is how I get to see them and the other grandma is bus grandma as she doesn't live as far away and travels by bus. They are three and have devised the names themselves!!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

My cousin's two boys couldn't say Granny when they were little, so their grandmother was called Fanny. She is still called that today and is called that by her other grand kids as well. As they say, out of the mouth of babes.


----------



## pat546 (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome from Tennessee ~ :sm02:


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Ha! Great story! Welcome to KP from me in NYC. I think you're going to love it here. I do!


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome from Hopewell, New Jersey!


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I just love your story thank you so much for sharing. Its been really interesting to read all the comments. - Oh, and welcome to KP!!


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

The names children come up with out of love are the most special. We were donkey grandpa and grandma to one granddaughter, because the campground we stayed in when visiting had miniature donkeys. The owner let Malia curry them and feed them.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Hairygrandma welcome to KP! Love your story about how you got your name! Kids are so great with figuring out what to call relatives so that it makes sense to them. My great niece and nephew have a 'grammie, a nana, a Mimi, and an Other Mimi'. Other Mimi is actually my mother, and she is their great grandmother. They came up with that one on their own.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

All of my grandchildren call me "Grandma" (yeah, I know, boring) but my great-grandchildren call me "GG" for great-grandma. My (then) 6 year old great-granddaughter saw my monogrammed purse, and asked what the letters stood for, and I told her they were my initials for my name. She then asked what it was, and when I told her the "S" stood for "Suzanne", she looked at me in astonishment and said "I thought your name was GG!" Just too cute.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## RufusPiglet (Jan 5, 2017)

My PIL have 6 Great-Grandchildren, and they all have Grandparents called Granny and Grandad so they all call my PIL Their "Greats", which they adore!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP. Love your username story.


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

Great stories. My name is Darlene. When my nephew was little, he called me Aunt Dar. I asked him if he knew my middle name. With pride, he said "lene."


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

Great stories. My name is Darlene. When my nephew was little, he called me Aunt Dar. I asked him if he knew my middle name. With pride, he said "lene."


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome - I love your story. When my niece and nephew were little they did something similar. It was Gma and Gpa Moo (they were on farm with milk cows) and Gma and Gpa Squirrel (my parents lived in town and fed the birds and squirrels. My nephew really loved watching the squirrels.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

hairygrandma said:


> When our GDs were little (they are now 18 & 16), both sets grandparents lived far away. (This was before Skype &
> FaceTime). They had trouble remembering who was who when talking on the phone. So...my DIL's Dad was bald, so they became bald grandpa & bald grandma and luckily my husband had hair, and we became hairy grandpa & hairy grandma. My granddaughter was thrilled that I chose that as my user name???? :sm24:


???????? Hello,welcome.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's certainly different.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Whenever I got my grandson for the weekend I would take him to the meat market where they gave out free balloons....thus I became Grandma Balloon. Not very flattering but a cute name.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

My youngest daughter gave my husband and me the name of big Grandmom and big Poppop. She explained it had nothing to do with our size it"s just the other set of grandparents were that much smaller than us. Unfortunately I grew into the name.


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

My husband used to call his Aunt Sophie "Bobbi" and explained that since his actual grandmothers were both deceased she was considered by him 'grandma" and Bobbi is an "englishized" version of the Polish word for grandmother (babcia)


----------



## Nana Chickens (Feb 9, 2012)

Dh and I had a farm in Missouri. We had every farm animal you could think of, my oldest dgd named me...nana chickens, lol.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

Many years ago, my brother, who was a late talker called our Mom's mother "cuckoo Mom". Our Mom called her "Mom", and she had a cuckoo clock--it made sense to him!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pa


----------



## ellisretired (Apr 1, 2014)

My niece's called my father grandpa with the big belly and paternal grandfather with mustache no grandmas


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome from another Hoosier.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Very cute...we had Gramma Gum and Gramma Cookie!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

The grandkids call us "grandma and poppy". 

The greats call us "gigi and gpop"

Our youngest gd started calling us "grandma owl and grandpa owl". We have an owl statue on our back deck and when she was learning to talk she would point to it and one of her first words was "owl". She calls her other grandparents "grandma and grandpa flowers" as they have a garden full of flowers she loved to pick.

Gotta love those grandkids and greats!

Fiona. ????????????????????????


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

my grandson calls his other grandmother "ham sandwich" When my dil was trying to type "gammy" auto correct came up with ham sandwich and it stuck


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan!


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

My tiny little grandmother had 5 sons, even as junior high kids as tall as or taller than she. So she became Shorty. I grew up calling her Shorty until I was older and realized that is not a granny name. But too late, she remained affectionately, Shorty. She once said, longingly, I wish just once someone would call me Granny, Gramma or even Grandmother!


----------



## starryskies (Jan 17, 2017)

Because my mother lives here in town, she is Gramma, I am Nina. this is what I called my Great Grandmother and is a corruption of the Welsh word for grandmother. My grandson has 3 active generations of family participating in his life. But it does confuse outsiders rather badly.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

My grand daughter would call my mother "Bingo Grandma" and me just grandma. My mom loved her bingo. And my husbands mother was deceased so there was just us two. When people would ask her which
grandma she was talking about and she would say bingo grandma everyone would just laugh. My god daughter calls me Auntie Grandma because I would say come here to grandma oh I mean Aunt Margie after awhile they just started calling me Auntie Grandma. She is 12 now and I told her don't ever stop calling me that it is so precious and she said she would always call me that.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

joanmary1 said:


> Back in the 1950s, before the days of stairlifts, my disabled great granny lived upstairs in her bedroom. My brother and I always knew her as "Little Granny Upstairs"


My lived upstairs too and my kids called her upstairs grandma.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon (Ory-gun). I love the things kids come up with and have to wonder what goes on in their little innocent minds. My two granddaughters (when they were young) called me dam-maw and the other called me me-maw


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

My mom loved to go shopping but didn't drive so it was my job to take her (3-4 times a week) She lived by a water tower When my son would see it he would say "oh thank you, we're going to the shopping grandma 's"


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

this brought back such a cute memory for me. My first Grandchild, Now 27, called me Grandma. When she was three and we were talking on the phone one day with her father sitting beside her. I heard him ask her "Julia, do you know what Grandma's name is? She answered "Grandma, I'm talking to grandma". He repeated, yes, but do you know what her name is? She answered rather disgustingly (as a three year old can) "it's grandma". He chuckled I know you are talking to grandma but do you know her name? She answered the same again in a more disgusting (as if, you idiot) tone that it was grandma. He again asked if she knew what grandma's name was. This time she tapped the phone receiver slowly as she slowly and firmly said "HER NAME IS G R A N D M A" At that he let it rest. we got such a chuckle out of that.


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

Love it. My children called their grandmother who lived near the sea "grandma from the ocean". The others were Nanna and Poppa. ????


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

My Mom always loved gram crackers and that is what my son and daughter called her.
We always had cats and my son called me MomCat; as did my daughter who is younger. Both sets of grandchildren call me GramCat. I love it.
My sons children call their other grandma GrandMary. Such fun!
Thank you for starting this topic.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome to you from Florida


----------



## migrammy (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting how the kids find a way to tell grandparents apart. Our kids called my mother fireplace grandma and my mother in law Buffy's grandma. The dog was named Buffy.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Funny...I choose that over bald...Happy Needling...jberg


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome. Out of the mouths of babes... gotta love them.


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

What an adorable story! ????


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

What a cute story! Welcome from VA Beach VA!


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

When my grandchildren's other grandma was visiting, our three year old grandson tried to differentiate us, so he called her Grandma Jane and I was 'regular Grandma' because didn't remember my first name. She was a bit hurt and feeling left out. He made up for it by being very loving towards both of us.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I do believe I've seen your posts before and wondered--not very flattering but figured there had to be some hidden meaning. I'd go for "hairy" grandmother anytime--wish I had grand kids!


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

My Kansas grandchildren dubbed me "Bonnie Grandma" (after my dog at the time). Not too bad, but the other grandmother was dubbed "Rusty Grandma" after her dog at the time. I sure was glad I had a female dog.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

I think that is great!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Welcome from Oregon. Cute name.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

My niece, when she was little, her one grandma had white hair, (my Mom) and her Dad's mom had black hair, and yes indeed she went to school and told her class she has a white grandma and a black grandma,


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to Paradise, from Connecticut! :sm11:


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you, thank you, to all my fellow KPers. What a fun couple of days it has been reading how us "grandmas" got our names. And, I was glad that my DH used to have hair!! Like everyone said..."out of the mouths of babes"!! I'm so glad I decided to explain my user name......we all need some lightheartedness during the dreary winter. Happy needling to all!!???????? Hairygrandma AKA Anne ????????


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

My youngest granddaughter use call me ma cause could remember Nana but my youngest ( her Bro) called me Nana an my son daughter calls me Nana and his mil is called meme


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

As small children, my brother and I spoke "Texan" not the French flavored English of our Louisiana cousins so our great grandmother became "mee-mee" rather than the French "mem-may". Our great aunt wanted us to call her "ahnt-ee", she became "Aunt Tee" and so they remained. But then, my biological father had the childhood name (which he hated) of Toppy, short for Cotton Top due to the almost white color of his hair as a child.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

My nieces could not say Denise, so I was called ' Aunty Two-Knees'! LOL. We still laugh about it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP from New York City.


----------

